
Welcome to Element [Riot chat rebranded as Element] - ptman
https://element.io/blog/welcome-to-element/
======
ptman
[https://element.io/blog/the-world-is-changing/](https://element.io/blog/the-
world-is-changing/)

------
ptman
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23842137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23842137)

------
ptman
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23842179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23842179)

